# Chattooga County/1960 acres/$650 Per Member



## Southern Mastiff Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Kings Hollow Sportsman Club needs members for 2014, 1960 acres of mostly mature hardwoods with two old orchards, small pine thickets and 6 feeder fields. King creek runs through the property, which feeds into the Coosa River. Good populations of Deer, Turkey and Hogs with all the other little critters too. This Club is off Hwy 100 on the Chattooga/Floyd county Line. This is a beautiful piece of property that has had very little hunting pressure in the last four years. Please contact David or Scott. 

David #706-764-6080

Scott #423-598-0892


----------



## Dyer1414 (Apr 2, 2014)

How much for membership!


----------



## blackfin77 (Oct 12, 2014)

Can you PM me details?


----------



## Cherokee Gypsy (Nov 28, 2014)

I would like to join your club if you have any openings for the 2015 season. I live in West Rome. I am an avid deer and turkey hunter and am seeking a club close by. I believe in quality management and land care. Please let me know if you have any openings. Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## bcm3578 (Nov 29, 2014)

Do you have any pictures? What are the dues? How many people are on the lease?


----------



## KenShanks (Nov 30, 2014)

Could you please email me info at kennethshanks@yahoo.com


----------



## Deeerslayer11369 (Dec 17, 2014)

Any Housing?


----------



## barberboys (Jan 2, 2015)

Do u allow hog hunting with dogs


----------



## rdiller (Jan 4, 2015)

*Very interested*

Do you still have any slots available?  Myself and my brother-in-law are looking for a club that we can join with our families.  We are in cobb county and would love to make time to come look.  Please contact me and let me know if we could meet up and go over details.  I can be reached via this forum or at 678-409-7726.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you PM me more information?  How many member? Specific rules?


----------



## justinbowtech (Jan 9, 2015)

I am interested as well


----------



## shootpse (Jan 16, 2015)

would you lease for just spring turkey hunting for 2 people?


----------

